# More trouble...



## 308 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm having a terrible time catching deer at our deer feeder...

It's turned into a full fledged bear feeder!

This weekend the feeder will be dismantled...

Four new cubs from one mama is rediculous!

308


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good picture, what county,area?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2006)

308 said:
			
		

> This weekend the feeder will be dismantled


I'm sure that's not what you had hoped for, but it's the best choice no doubt.  
Neat pic never-the-less.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, that is an amazing picture!


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 13, 2006)

We are getting way too many bear in Ga. Please if anyone has the opportunity this year take one.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 13, 2006)

But those cubs are so cute. Mama is just trying to feed a growing family without help from that deadbeat dad. Better than her going on welfare


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2006)

Neat picture!


----------



## BDAWG (Jul 13, 2006)

She Knows Something Aint Right


----------



## 308 (Jul 13, 2006)

*location?*

These are in the North Central Georgia Mountains...

From what I hear, apparently they are everywhere in the mountains...I'm hearing of multiple sightings from Summerville to Cleveland...

I've never been tempted by bear... but I'm afraid that between the coyotes and bears, the deer are having to find a safer place to live...

Besides I reminded Dad that he said we needed a bear rug...

Woody, you're probably going to have to tell an amateur how to skin a bear out the right way this fall...

308


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 13, 2006)

*Hey 308,*

Thats a great picture. Is that picture taken over near the Cartecay River?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 13, 2006)

Great picture!

I'm going to try and take a bear this year.


----------



## 308 (Jul 13, 2006)

*The babies didn't come back today... but...*

But daddy bear did!  Two seperate bears came today and I got lots of pictures before this guy turned the camera off...

The bear guard is almost good enough... I'll have to put some expanded metal on the switch side so they can't get to the toggle switch on the LakotaCam...

And put some spikes to the backside to dig into the bark so it won't tilt so easily...

I'm getting there slowly... At least what I have now keeps them from chewing on it!

Still trying for closeups of the cubs...

308


----------



## Torupduck (Jul 13, 2006)

Is bear good eatin?


----------



## 308 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Southern Steel...*

Keep an eye on your trout stream... They're up the watershed a ways from you...

These seem pretty lazy and apparently are hanging around Mama's blackberrys during the day... from what Dad said today...

They might not be very good trout fishermen...

308


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool pics !!

But your right, I'd dismantle too, else those youngins will become habituated to visiting your hunting area as a source of free hand-outs.
Has to be frustrating seeing as how you spent so much time building that custom trough-feeder and all  

Only kidding, don't go nutts on me now ?!

Not a big fan of rugs, but a full-body mount would be awesome  !!

How much are those Woody  ???


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2006)

That big one is impressive!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2006)

That is one nice lookin` bear. Somebody needs to get after him this winter with a flintlock!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 13, 2006)

*B2r...*

It's amazing what all you can do with a set of scaffolding... 

Dad stacks wood in them... 

He kept three sets in the woods of middle Georgia for seven or eight years where they made jam-up portable deer stands...

And as your sharp eye caught... they also make a bear tested custom feed trough holder! 

They rust pretty good too when left under the poplar trees near the shed...

308


----------



## 308 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Nicodemus...*

We don't have a flintlock... but we do muzzleload with the new stuff...

However... I'll send you pictures if Dad skins him with your flint knife!

I repeat how impressed I am with your craftsman abilities sir...

That knife is a show piece!

308


----------



## leo (Jul 14, 2006)

*Pest or not 308*

The pics are great


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 14, 2006)

Just do not mention the bears to my wife. She knows they are there. She just does not want to see one!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

308 said:
			
		

> But daddy bear did!  Two seperate bears came today and I got lots of pictures before this guy turned the camera off...
> 
> The bear guard is almost good enough... I'll have to put some expanded metal on the switch side so they can't get to the toggle switch on the LakotaCam...
> 
> ...



lets guess the weight of the male. Im guessing 275 lbs what ya'll think.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 16, 2006)

nice idea using the old scaffold for the frame of the feeder... I may have to borrow your design if you don't mind


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd lean more towards 350'ish.... Big ol' head on him, body is thick, he's long... I'd put him over 300 easy.

Richard, nice pictures!  I hope you or your dad take him this fal.. If so, I want pictures!!!

Thanks for sharin' the bears with us.. We see deer all the time, bears are a treat!


----------



## 308 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Well there goes another opportunity!*

I knew Dad should have applied for a patent on that scaffold mounted trough!   

This was our first attempt at a feeder... and was a fast method of trying to keep the animals happy residents until we could manage the natural crops and plant food plots...

Making it portable was a no-brainer... We wanted to be able to move it till we found the best location and totally remove it before hunting season...

If my calculations are correct, a 200' radius around feed involves a minimum of 26 acres... more if feed is in sight...

But the bear problem was the end of it... And it took a total of ten minutes from the time I pulled up till I had it tied on the back of the truck for the trip back to the house...

That's pretty convenient... thus a pretty darn good idea...

Delton... If we're lucky in the fall... You're gonna have to give up some recipes for bear sausage or sumpin...

308


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> I'd lean more towards 350'ish.... Big ol' head on him, body is thick, he's long... I'd put him over 300 easy.
> 
> Richard, nice pictures!  I hope you or your dad take him this fal.. If so, I want pictures!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharin' the bears with us.. We see all the time, bears are a treat!


what a man of a bear, I new I was hitting the low side.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 17, 2006)

Richard, I've never had bear, just taken one before. 

But, I'll come up with some recipes, if y'all come up with a bear.  Deal?


----------

